# Shoe storage for wardrobe



## Bendy (Apr 15, 2012)

How about just a short, cheap, 3 or 4 drawer dresser type thing in the same spot? If the space behind is just empty, you might as well put something that uses that depth. Your shoes wouldn't be on display like they are now, but you could pull the drawer all the way out and be able to see all the shoes it contains. I would think even stacked neatly you would be able to fit more shoes.


----------



## Janetp (Apr 1, 2012)

You could just use a cheaper,short bookcase or put some shelves.A friend did something with her closet that I think is amazing and I am going to use this idea when we get around to redoing our bedroom and closet. 
I hope I explain this correctly. She has a wall in her closet that she cannot put a rod on because the space inside the closet will not allow rods on both sides of her closet. She would not be able to "walk in" to get anything. She also has a ton of shoes, so she went and got some laminate shelving( in her case, 6 ft x 12 inches wide.)She cut the back of the boards on a 30 degree angle the entire length of the board, secured the 6 ft board to a piece of 1x3 by 7 ft common pine that she painted the color of her wall by gluing and screwing from the back of the wood into the laminated wood and then secured THAT wood to the wall, creating a "shelf" that came out on a slight angle. About 4 inches from the back of the board, she glued a small piece of wood that runs the length of the laminate, and it catches the back of the heel of her shoes and heels and helps them stay in place and all are easily visible thanks to the angle. She said it cost her $60 to do this, (5 shelves)and she installed hooks above for purses, umbrellas, hats, etc. It was a great use of a wall that was useless before. My closet only allows me to hang clothes on one side as well, but if I took 12 inches, I could still get into the closet with room to spare and use this dead wall.
Hope this helps you!!


----------



## planealexander (Feb 8, 2012)

What i find useful is the plastic pocket door length shoe rack that you can hang on the back of a door. It saves SO much space.


----------



## Janetp (Apr 1, 2012)

I have purchased several types of the over the door shoe holders, and they are good for sandals and such, but bulkier shoes, boots, etc, I have found that I can only put one shoe in each pocket and cuts in half the amount of shoes I can store. Her system came out a few inches more, but allowed you to see all the shoes nicely and not have them crammed together as well. If you know of a brand of over the door shoe holders that can hold a pair of clogs or shoe boots, please let me know who makes it. The teens could use one of those in their rooms!! I hate all the shoe clutter!!!


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

I would look for a bookshelf (I love craigslist for this). You can often find them free. Add in additional shelves too. If your really handy you can get a tall one, lay it horizontally and in vertical and horizontal shelves which you could make any height and it would look custom. I also would put my shoes with one facing the front and one facing the back = more room for shoes.


----------



## Kimberly Jones (Apr 11, 2012)

I think the clothes and shoes put together is bad. I suggest you go to buy a shoe cabinet or DIY. Before I saw someone use a shoebox or short water pipe can be made a shoe cabinet.


----------

